# Is using a compact car for uber a detriment ??



## Jay Jones

So .... I drive a 2006 Hyundai Elantra which is a bit small and I'm wondering if anyone else uses a small car?


----------



## UberSonic

It's all a matter of using the right compact car. I drive a 'subcompact' Chevy Sonic. 109 cu/ft of total interior space, which almost classifies it as a midsize (starts at 110 cu/ft). It has a HUGE amount of passenger space for it's class, due to being intelligently designed. Being a hatchback means there's no cutoff of rear passenger headspace, either, which is a big plus. I can easily fit 4, and have squeezed 5 or 6 a couple of time before I got strict on the rules. Being a small car with a turbocharged engine, I get great MPG. I keep the car extra clean, and that typically makes up for the size for those people who care. Passengers always exclaim over how much space there is for a small car, or how clean it is.

As far as Uber rules go, UberX wants a car with 4 doors. Technically a Chevy Spark would work, but I wouldn't go that small.


----------



## Jay Jones

Thanks for replying!














This is my car exactly which wasn't 'intelligently' designed so it's tight for passengers ... Any advise??


----------



## LookyLou

Looks like an ideal car for Uber and Lyft.

Like was already mentioned, keeping it clean at all times makes up for size and age.


----------



## UberSonic

As far as the front seat goes, it's not too different from my Sonic. The lower part of the dash and the foot wells are the largest difference.









All I can really say is go for it. Drive and wait for the ratings. I'm maintaining a 4.75 currently, though I have seen the numbers rising lately. I think most of my poor ratings are people who don't realize what a 4 truly means, and from people who wouldn't have been pleased if I was driving an Escalade.


----------



## Moofish

I have a Mazda 3, always get the vibe that they are turned off by the small car, but it's more roomy on the inside then they realize. Keeping the inside pretty clean and smelling nice always helps.

To help with the limited room I always move my seat forward and keep the front seat forward so the back seat has more leg room for passengers in the back, but it's always tight with 3 in the back and 1 in the front.


----------



## UberSonic

Moofish said:


> I have a Mazda 3, always get the vibe that they are turned off by the small car, but it's more roomy on the inside then they realize. Keeping the inside pretty clean and smelling nice always helps.
> 
> To help with the limited room I always move my seat forward and keep the front seat forward so the back seat has more leg room for passengers in the back, but it's always tight with 3 in the back and 1 in the front.


Exactly the same for me. Passenger seat is all the way forward unless someone sits there, and I can move my own seat almost all the way forward and still comfortably drive. There's enough room that some passengers even encourage me to move back some when they notice my sacrifice for their comfort.


----------



## Jay Jones

Thanks folks! I appreciate it


----------



## Jenbug0421

Would a 2016 Ford Fiesta sedan work? It's small but it has 4 doors.


----------



## Adieu

Jenbug0421 said:


> Would a 2016 Ford Fiesta sedan work? It's small but it has 4 doors.


Yes.

BUT a 2005 ford focus would work a LOT better

If getting a big car, get XL or Select eligibility.

PS
Cars: tiiiiiny Select 3 series ('11, $11.999... 33k mi ago), humongous XL Expedition ('09, $4.600 just added)


----------



## yojimboguy

I use a Mazda3, very similar in size to your Hyundai. 5 people will fit in, and that's good enough.


----------



## Shangsta

Worst case a small car affects your rating slightly. If it gets great gas mileage its perfect for Uber


----------



## Cyberbear

Im using my 2016 Fiesta SE hatch.... Even though it feels roomier than it looks, I was worried people would not like the small car... I have seated 4 passengers and nobody complained, but not everyone has rated me from my last trips either... Im new so not sure if thats usual...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Started in a BMW 335 and it's back seats are very small and I'm a big guy so when someone was sitting behind me I had to move my seat pretty far forward and when there was 4 pax it was really tight but I never received any complaints about the size or the somewhat harsh ride with sport suspension . I tried to make it where I only had rides of 1 or 2 people as that was perfect I would leave the front passenger seat far forward that way even in a small car that person sitting in the back will have good room

I just googled your car and your leg room is .4 inches more then my 3 series meaning you'll be fine plus it's an UberX ride if they want a nice big comfy car they shouldn't be ordering UberX. That's a great car for UberX


----------



## Adieu

Colorado is friendlier than Cali

Our paxholes whined nonstop about legroom in the 335


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Adieu said:


> Colorado is friendlier than Cali
> 
> Our paxholes whined nonstop about legroom in the 335


lol that's not surprising


----------



## Greenghost2212

Jay Jones said:


> So .... I drive a 2006 Hyundai Elantra which is a bit small and I'm wondering if anyone else uses a small car?


I'm using a 2016 Elantra. A bit bigger and better on the gas milage. None of my pax have complained.


----------



## JDoey

I drive a Toyota Corolla and MAN is that thing roomy!!! I've NEVER had any issues with space, (unless passengers try to cram 5 folks in the back on a Saturday night )

I work primarily at the airport and the trunk space is LARGE. 

Sometimes surprised when I park the car and then when I get out of the store and see my car it looks so TINY in comparison to the cars next to it. But ... when you get inside, they really utilized the space well.. because feels like any other non compact sedan I've owned. 

Averages about 34 miles/Gal. Mix between city and highway. So.. not too bad, but not quite a Prius by any means. 

Bought it a couple years old, so.. got it 1/2 price. With 39k miles on it. 

I never imagined owning a compact before, but the way they redesigned the corollas just looks nice. 

Wanted a Camry though, but the extra 8,000$ in savings, I can live with.


----------



## Zap

In Chicago, it's common for pax to "car shop" looking for a "select" class vehicle for "X" prices. If you get a ping, then the pax cancels, and the same pax pings you again (up to 6 times), it's a good bet the pax is "car shopping". Prius, Versa & Yaris drivers get this all the time.



JDoey said:


> I drive a Toyota Corolla and MAN is that thing roomy!!! I've NEVER had any issues with space, (unless passengers try to cram 5 folks in the back on a Saturday night )
> 
> I work primarily at the airport and the trunk space is LARGE.
> 
> Sometimes surprised when I park the car and then when I get out of the store and see my car it looks so TINY in comparison to the cars next to it. But ... when you get inside, they really utilized the space well.. because feels like any other non compact sedan I've owned.
> 
> Averages about 34 miles/Gal. Mix between city and highway. So.. not too bad, but not quite a Prius by any means.
> 
> Bought it a couple years old, so.. got it 1/2 price. With 39k miles on it.
> 
> I never imagined owning a compact before, but the way they redesigned the corollas just looks nice.
> 
> Wanted a Camry though, but the extra 8,000$ in savings, I can live with.


5 pax in the back?!? Hope you canceled on them or ejected 2 pax. 1 seatbelt per pax.


----------



## Jagent

Drive what you've got. Pax are paying next to nothing for rides, so they should be happy that anyone came to pick them up.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Zap said:


> In Chicago, it's common for pax to "car shop" looking for a "select" class vehicle for "X" prices. If you get a ping, then the pax cancels, and the same pax pings you again (up to 6 times), it's a good bet the pax is "car shopping". Prius, Versa & Yaris drivers get this all the time.
> 
> 5 pax in the back?!? Hope you canceled on them or ejected 2 pax. 1 seatbelt per pax.


People car shop in Denver too, I've had pax admit to canceling on other pax to get a better or bigger car. 
Ive had it happen to me a couple time on uberselect I'll get the same pax requesting and canceling (my select car at the time was a lower end select eligible car) called one pax who request a couple times and asked him what's up and he said straight out "I don't like you car I'm looking for something better"


----------



## JDoey

Zap said:


> In Chicago, it's common for pax to "car shop" looking for a "select" class vehicle for "X" prices. If you get a ping, then the pax cancels, and the same pax pings you again (up to 6 times), it's a good bet the pax is "car shopping". Prius, Versa & Yaris drivers get this all the time.
> 
> 5 pax in the back?!? Hope you canceled on them or ejected 2 pax. 1 seatbelt per pax.


Did cancel, some ppl..


----------



## tohunt4me

go


Jay Jones said:


> So .... I drive a 2006 Hyundai Elantra which is a bit small and I'm wondering if anyone else uses a small car?


The Govt. Rates that car as a midsize due to interior space and trunk room. The manufacturer lists it as a compact. It has the most interior room of Compact cars.


----------



## Shangsta

Jimmy Bernat said:


> People car shop in Denver too, I've had pax admit to canceling on other pax to get a better or bigger car.
> Ive had it happen to me a couple time on uberselect I'll get the same pax requesting and canceling (my select car at the time was a lower end select eligible car) called one pax who request a couple times and asked him what's up and he said straight out "I don't like you car I'm looking for something better"


I hope you kept accepting to screw the bastard over. Order black if you think you are hot s---


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Shangsta said:


> I hope you kept accepting to screw the bastard over. Order black if you think you are hot s---


I always do and I wait the full 15 seconds of the ping also , sometimes I even call them right away to make it harder to cancel lol


----------

